# D* Sling???



## thumperyz69 (Feb 12, 2005)

OK...I closed out my D* account about a year ago just when I got my MRV up and going so I have intentionally ignored everything in this arena for a while.

My friend who has D* says it is now possible to watch what is on your DVR from a remote device phone etc... (ala Sling like functionality). I told him he was crazy that D* did not have that capability yet.

I am sure someone can settle this quickly. ( I really miss D*. I have been surviving on only OTA and clear QAM to a Media Center PC)

Thanks
T


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

thumperyz69 said:


> OK...I closed out my D* account about a year ago just when I got my MRV up and going so I have intentionally ignored everything in this arena for a while.
> 
> My friend who has D* says it is now possible to watch what is on your DVR from a remote device phone etc... (ala Sling like functionality). I told him he was crazy that D* did not have that capability yet.
> 
> ...


Your friend is mistaken;

DirecTV does not have this capability, at least as of yet. However, they are expected to soon with the upcoming release of a device called "NOMAD" sometime later this year.

Main discussion here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184939


----------



## thumperyz69 (Feb 12, 2005)

*thanks*


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Why wait for DTV to have a sling-like capability when you can just get a Sling and be done with it? We took the kids on a Disney cruise, watched a bit at: the cruise, the plane, the hotels, in line at disney rides on my iPhone, iPad and laptop. If you get the Pro, you could use it with you OTA, I think, until you decide to do something else like DTV again


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Very happy with my Sling Pro. The kids like being able to watch tv via my DroidX and the sling app. 

If you have good bandwidth up and down, the quality can be really good. Perfect for families who travel.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

It drives me nuts that this constantly comes up. Sling has been around forever and has never required the provider to support it. Just buy a slingbox. 

Dish only provides it because their parent company owns them so they built a box with a slingbox inside it. Big deal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have two slingboxes and am very satisfied with them; that being said I'm expecting to like NOMAD even more.


----------



## n9yty (Jun 22, 2010)

Another alternative is the Vulkano series from Monsoon Multimedia. I get fed up with Sling and their dropping of the Mac desktop client, very expensive clients for the iOS devices, etc... Bascially, I just came to the point where I had it and unplugged my SingboxPro and plugged in a Vulkano.

I think the quality is a step up, although the lag is quite a bit higher... There is a 4 to 5 second delay, so you aren't going to want to be doing any menu navigation/etc. Thankfully it has an Electronic Program Guide in the software so you can just change the box to the right channel.

Anyway, your mileage will vary. I was very happy with Sling originally, I've just come to not like them after a series of business decisions they obviously felt compelled to make.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have two slingboxes and am very satisfied with them; that being said I'm expecting to like NOMAD even more.


I'm still expecting that they will be complimentary as opposed to overlapping.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

n9yty said:


> I was very happy with Sling originally, I've just come to not like them after a series of business decisions they obviously felt compelled to make.


In this economy, there's a whole lot of that going around.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

harsh said:


> In this economy, there's a whole lot of that going around.


Actually I don't blaime their lack of customer service nor their business model decisions on the economy. there was a drastic change in company direction in terms of service, support and production once Echostar purchased Sling Media.

I for one don't like the way "Dish" has conducted business and unfortunately they have taken the same stance for the sling division since the day they aquired the company.

It's one thing to change policy based on new customers; but totally another when they exploit those who made sling what they are today by providing loyalty to the product. Things like moving phone support to 90 days on a 1 year warrantied product, charging for multiple licences on the same platform (for example the iphone/ipad app debocle), not covering for failed products due to bad firmware releases, etc have all bittered my taste for the company since the takeover.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

xzi said:


> It drives me nuts that this constantly comes up. Sling has been around forever and has never required the provider to support it. Just buy a slingbox.
> 
> Dish only provides it because their parent company owns them so they built a box with a slingbox inside it. Big deal.


Good point. But Dish's built-in sling and sling adapter are a joy to setup and use - no cables or power supplies or IR blasters to deal with like standalone sling. iPad and iPhone apps work great. I'm really looking forward to Nomad.


----------

